# 15hp continuous motor?



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi

Trike? Weight? Front area? Speed requirement?
I ask because 15 hp continuous seem a bit high to me. By reference, my 865 Kg Smart Fortwo can move around 50 mph with 15hp.

I think EMC-RT200 and Alltrax SPM-72400 can be a really good and efficient choice if your trike isn't to heavy. Cheaper than EMC-RT200 can be a used forklift motor.


----------



## Glaucus (Mar 12, 2013)

I recon 500kilo including rider. 2wheel at front one powered at back.
Wanting 55. Ideally would like 75, but starts getting very expensive then. So keep it cheap for first build hoping to do 55.

Front area not sure. But it'll be very similar to the EZ-EV layout.


----------



## Lauris_K (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello, our company is planing to launch low power AC motor+controller combo, lowest of them is planing to be 12KW, estimeted price will be 900 euro, and for that you get 12KW controller (1.5Kg weight and cooled by water and/or air) and AC motor (weight -16Kg), planing to have this product for sale in 3-6 months. Let me know here or over email if you need any info regarding this or other upcoming production.

In few days will post all upcoming production http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/jonelis-eu-ac-motor-controllers-bms-83832.html and currently producing Amperbox-75 specifications.

Laurynas.


----------



## Glaucus (Mar 12, 2013)

I would very much be interested in more info for that price and time frame. 

Is that continuous 12KW or peak?


----------



## Lauris_K (Feb 25, 2013)

I just confirmed time this controller is planing to go out in sales, it is about 2 months. 12 KW is peak power, but depending on cooling water or air it will withstand longer at this rate. For exact times we will know after testing system in its real case. 12 KW system will run at 60V.

Laurynas.


----------

